# Pregnant bunny questions



## BunnyPal (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello,

I took in (as fosters) three young rabbits from the local shelter.
They are two brothers and a sister. All are around 2-3 months old (I'm guessing closer to three now)

I'm worried the female is sadly pregnant.
The males were separated from her when they got here, but they had been together before that. (Shelter got them in the day before I took them home)

I'm seeing rolling in her stomach and can feel the movement if I gently put my hand on her side. Her belly area has gotten bigger, she stretches it a lot, I can feel her teets (still small), and she usually just lays in her box unless she's eating or drinking. I got them 1 week and 6 days ago..so I'm guessing she could be 2-3 weeks along? 

To anyone who has bred before..at what point did you notice movement in the belly? 
I wish I had an idea of how far along she is so I would be better prepared. 
She's not nesting (I have a box with some bedding in it..she usually just kicks the bedding out from under her and rests)
She's not moody or anything like that either. 

I've never had babies before so any advice will be gladly accepted. 
I'm scared for her and her babies given the situation..I hope this turns out alright. Fingers are crossed for no babies of course..but I highly suspect it at this point.


----------



## majorv (Oct 2, 2012)

I usually don't try to feel for movement until just before they're due so not sure. If what you're feeling are babies thenshe's farther along and I'm thinking she's older than 2-3 months...maybe closer to 4 months? 

In any case, the chances of her having a successful litter are not good.It's like a kid having a kid. She may or may not make a nest and the kits may or may not survive.You could try keeping a nest box ready and just re-make it when she messes it up. It's kind a hard when you don't know the due date. Watch for her to possibly have them outside the box.


----------



## BunnyPal (Oct 2, 2012)

I was told she was born in July..sometime in July.
Who knows with people who bring them to the shelter..

If she does have the outside the box.. should I put them in her little resting area? Or just completely leave her alone and let whatever happens..happen..?

I'm not feeling for the movement.. I don't want to touch her. (she gets a little freaked out when I go by her sides) I can see them moving around under her fur.


----------



## BunnyPal (Oct 2, 2012)

(click to view)
You can see it roll in the lower right hand corner just before she gets up to nip her side.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Oct 2, 2012)

Anything is possible, but a doe that was born in July is probably not pregnant yet. She would only just barely be 3 months old (or less). I routinely keep litters together for 10-12 weeks for companionship and have never had littermates conceive to each other. 

It's worth keeping an eye on, but very unlikely. Even less likely that she would be far enough along that you would see or feel the kits.


----------



## BunnyPal (Oct 2, 2012)

I sure hope not! 
Bad enough there's 4/5 rabbits already at the shelter...then the 3 with me. Certainly don't need anymore hoppin' around.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 3, 2012)

that does seem awfully young to be pregnant, so hopefully that isn't the case.

with the nest box, provide one but don't expect her to know what to do with it.

they generally wait until a few hours before giving birth to build the nest. if she's pregnant, she'll most likely build her nest/kindle outside the nest box. if that happens, build a little nest out of hay inside the nest box, then carefully transfer the kits + the mother's fur from her nest into the nest box (unlike some animals, rabbits won't abandon their babies if you touch them... however, if she seems stressed out it might be better to do this while she isn't in the cage).

they can't move their babies on their own, so she'll have no choice but to use the nest box once you move the kits into it (which is important to do, that way they can't wriggle around the cage and get lost and/or stepped on... and so they'll stay warm from the nest, since the mother doesn't sit on it to keep them warm).


----------



## BunnyPal (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## BunnyPal (Oct 3, 2012)

Also,
I notice her pinching (squeezing back in forward), stretching her mid section, and grooming her sides a lot. 
She's also now starting to lay on her side. (where you can then really see the rolling!)

Is there something to look for if she's too uncomfortable? As in if there would be something wrong? She doesn't seem to be..still hops about and wants all the loving and pets. Maybe I'm just too worried. Ha.


----------



## majorv (Oct 3, 2012)

I seriously question her being born in July, if she's pregnant. There isn't really anything you can do except wait and see.


----------



## BunnyPal (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok then.  

Here is the cage she is in..





(I'm keeping it partially covered so she has her privacy and no drafts get in)
My animals are kept inside in the basement. It doesn't get too cold down there but I was worried about drafts. I constantly monitor the humidity and temperature with a thermometer. (I have chinchillas as well)

The borders are cardboard..she doesn't seem to have any interest in chewing them or I would switch it with something else. The most action I see is her flipping the toss toys around. Only really gets up to eat or drink..

Does this all look ok? I could possibly put together another C&C cage if not. I just hate how open they are (with or without raised sides) I don't want her to stress. Her brothers would be next door in their own c&c housing -- and they are hyper goof-balls!


----------



## evie sparks (Jul 9, 2018)

Hun it sounds like she might have worms or bot fly, you are going to have to touch her sides and really get a look at the area, maybe go to a vet instead of getting a new cage because that one looks nice, just make sure you have a play pen as well so they can get exercise.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 9, 2018)

evie sparks said:


> Hun it sounds like she might have worms or bot fly, you are going to have to touch her sides and really get a look at the area, maybe go to a vet instead of getting a new cage because that one looks nice, just make sure you have a play pen as well so they can get exercise.



evie, it looks like you are new to the forum. Your post is responding to a 6-year old thread. You can check above a person's avatar (on the left side of the screen) to see when a post was posted to avoid replying to old threads.


----------

